# Day Trip to Musandam/Oman



## omar92

Hey, 
This is my first post on this forum, although I've been a longtime lurker. 
I basically want to do a day trip to Musandam, Oman. I know that it's a 2-hour drive from Dubai, and therefore doable, but I read online and in the news certain restrictions. I'm wondering if anyone here's been to Musandam recently. I basically want to drive to Musandam (family car, not registered in my name though) alone, go through the border, spend a few hours, then head back. Are such spontaneous trips still doable or do I need to go through Kafkan levels of bureaucracy to go through? 
Cheers.


----------



## jbonkers

omar92 said:


> Hey,
> This is my first post on this forum, although I've been a longtime lurker.
> I basically want to do a day trip to Musandam, Oman. I know that it's a 2-hour drive from Dubai, and therefore doable, but I read online and in the news certain restrictions. I'm wondering if anyone here's been to Musandam recently. I basically want to drive to Musandam (family car, not registered in my name though) alone, go through the border, spend a few hours, then head back. Are such spontaneous trips still doable or do I need to go through Kafkan levels of bureaucracy to go through?
> Cheers.


Was up there last Tuesday for two nights and stayed in Khasab.

Been realistic it is more 3 hours each way between the drive and passing through the border checks. You will need your UAE driving licence and the original car insurance certificate as this is checked.

Apart from that it is very straightforward but I would recommend at least a night to properly enjoy-it's a great spot

Good Luck!


----------



## Chocoholic

I think you just need to make sure that your car insurance is covered for Oman. It's usually quite a painless process. Haven't been recently though. If the car isn't in your name, might be worth getting something from the owner, saying they allow you to drive it.


----------



## Eddie R

Hello Omar, 

If you travel through at the Dibba border you will need a prearranged pass. I do this for diving which involves sending scans of passport and visa 4 working days in advance and traveling with the actual documents on the day. I email the dive centre and they do the rest at their end.

I've no idea how you would get this pass otherwise but seeing as Musandam used to popular with 4x4, rock climbers, hikers etc before these rules I'm sure it's still possible. Maybe book lunch at the Golden Tulip?

An NOC for wives or ladies traveling without a husband is no longer required.

If you go into Musandam on the RAK side on the E11, apparently no pass is need but I was only told that by a dive centre in Khasab and don't want to take responsibility if that's not the case


----------



## omar92

Thanks for the prompt replies 
Can I still buy Omani car insurance at the border? Not sure what my actual policy says. 
I can get my dad to write me a NOC to drive the vehicle and to cross into Oman as he's my sponsor. 
The plan was to take the coastal road (E11), cut through the various emirates, as I hate E311, and go through the border shortly after RAK. I wanted to do a full-fledged weekend in Oman but prefer to do that in December (more time, better weather, can go with my family) in which case the paperwork would be worth it. Some great package deals and definitely part of the expat experience. 
From researching online, it's clear that there are various restrictions for each UAE-Oman crossing. To cross at Al Ain, I guess I can see a justification (immigration control). But why make it difficult for bona fide UAE expats to enter an enclave that isn't connected to the mainland?


----------



## Eddie R

omar92 said:


> But why make it difficult for bona fide UAE expats to enter an enclave that isn't connected to the mainland?


Musandam is strategically placed with regards to the Strait of Hormuz and it's close proximity to Iran.

However, the pain at the Dibba border is down to Sharjah authorities who just like to make things difficult I guess.


----------



## Ogri750

If you are going through the crossing at Dibbal, I have never had to show a driving licence or insurance. 

As Eddie R said, whoever you are booked with has to submit paperwork so you do need to get your passport and visa copy to them 3 days in advance. 

Personally I have never had a problem, but I know others have been held at the crossing for an hour or more,

The Dibbal crossing is not the one just by the roundabout, you have to turn right at the roundabout, all the way to the end, turn left at that roundabout and keep going straight. The sea should be on your right hand side. 

Even with the messing around, it is still worth it,. Had a couple of cracking dives there on Friday


----------



## juliafayre

Hey Omar - another best option is to simply book a trip to Musandam through some travel agent in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar

juliafayre said:


> Hey Omar - another best option is to simply book a trip to Musandam through some travel agent in Dubai.


Great idea - just 2 years too late!


----------



## omar92

Not too late-I still get notifications for this thread! 
I'll have a bit more free time around Dec/Jan and the weather will be cooler, so will most definitely update everyone on whether the travel agent thing worked out.


----------

